# Accidentally Unplugged During Update Installation



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*My mini laptop was starting to install 24 updates. It was on 5 when it was accidentally unplugged & turned off (because the monitor went dark & someone thought it was done). When I noticed the power light blinking & realized the installations weren't done, I repluggled it, but it's been frozen on installing 5 of 24 updates for the last 2 hrs & the computer bottom feels hot & the cord is very hot.

I already pressed ctrl+alt+delete, but nothing happens. I turned the swtich off again & the power light kept blinking, but the screen that says installing 5 of 24 comes back. 

How do I get out of this & still get the updates later? Thanks.*


----------



## Clucker99 (Mar 2, 2012)

System restore or on boot menu hit f12 safe boot then last good known connection or boot


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*This mini laptop doesn't have any of the F & # keys, so what's the reboot key(s) to press?

By the way, when I say it's frozen, the installation ring is still moving, but it's just still been on 5 or 24 updates forever.*


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*OK, after waiting a while, I couldn't take it anymore & turned off the power button to make it stop. It turned off this time w/o the blinking & I turned it back on to make sure it was alright. It seems to be good now.

Thanks anyway.*


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*Uh-oh. I thought I had it back to normal. I shut it off & I tried to turn it off. Now it's been stuck spinning on update 11 of 24 for the past few hrs. I'll have to close this up before I go to bed!*


----------

